# Light Tent Lamps and Stands?



## zigon (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I am using a 120cm light tent and would like advice on good quality continues lighting to use/buy. I will mainly be shooting handbags (leather and synthetic materials).

I am located in the UK so products available over there would be a lot more use 

Could anyone recommend any good Lamps + Stand sets and where to get them for the best price. If not could you recommend a better place to ask this question

Cheers in Advance


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 13, 2009)

Smith-Victor is an old source, but I sure any will work fine.

I've never worked with fluorescent lamps, but (in this age of digital) the low heat sounds good to me.

-Pete


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 24, 2009)

If I were you and you want a good cheap soloution the new energy saving buld sold I think by phillips has a power of 80w equivelent to something around 200 , 3 or four of these a roll of tracing paper and some light stands, this technique worked for most of top London still life photographers until the late sixties, except our bulbs were a little hotter!!
Oh and forget the light tent it really is a cop out, Read books on good still life lighting techniques before doing anything
, i hope this helps


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 24, 2009)

The light tent is NOT a cop out but the results with a backdrop and a couple of reflectors will be more vibrant.

The new CF bulbs are great for product but be sure to look for 5500k temp. Alzo Digital is a great source, not sure about the shipping to you though...

Cheers, Don


----------

